# Question with EI dosing



## zazikato (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, i have a tank size of 114" x 36" x 36" and i have been using commercial fert product but it is getting really expensive for me so i wish to change to EI dosing to save money. My question is for EI dosing for my tank which is around 640gUS, do i just take that 640gUS and follow the instruction? i mean if i really look at it the water in the tank wouldnt be 640gUS because of decoration such as wood,stone,substrate,fish,plant taking up the water space. Also do i add the amount of water in the sump into the amount i should dose? because my sump is around 96"x 20" x 30". Just wanted to make sure i have it correct and not to overdose to waste any. Thank you so much.


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Start with the amount for a 640 gal tank, after 6 weeks or so and once you have seen the great plant growth the EI+co2+light creates you can start decreasing the amounts until you see a deficit. From there you increase the dosing back a bit and you are on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, do you have pictures of this massive tank? 

flplata has it right as far as using EI for dosing.


----------



## zazikato (Sep 11, 2012)

AaronT said:


> Wow, do you have pictures of this massive tank?
> 
> flplata has it right as far as using EI for dosing.


Here is the picture of the tank


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow! You need to start a pictorial thread!


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Gorgeous tank!

Given you only have sword plants and Anubias in there I don't think EI is for you. 

Just give the swords root tabs and do some minimal water column dosing for the Anubias.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I also think you're doing it right. Wow -- Sweet long term tank. Adding some Crypts with tabs could be cool, too.


----------



## zazikato (Sep 11, 2012)

wet said:


> I also think you're doing it right. Wow -- Sweet long term tank. Adding some Crypts with tabs could be cool, too.


There are crypts on the left side but I don't know on the right side it doesn't grow maybe it is because the sword plant to taking to much feet from the soil or is it blocking the flow of co2? Also does anyone know why some of the plant root shoot out of the substrate?


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is one more data point with regards to sword plants. When I had a large sword plant in my tank, the surrounding plants never grew very well. Perhaps this was because the sword plant was able to out compete the others for nutrients, perhaps because it blocked a lot of light, perhaps both.

Beautiful tank by the way.



zazikato said:


> There are crypts on the left side but I don't know on the right side it doesn't grow maybe it is because the sword plant to taking to much feet from the soil or is it blocking the flow of co2? Also does anyone know why some of the plant root shoot out of the substrate?


----------

